# Leute mit schlechtem Musikgeschmack



## Jü2g3n (23. August 2009)

Ich glaube, ich führe mein Anliegen nochmal weiter aus, und wenn der Thread dann nochmal geschlossen wird, habe ich auch den Rest meines guten Glaubens an das Buffedforum verloren.



Oft begegne ich Leuten, sowohl hier im Internet als auch sonst wo, die einen ziemlich schlechten Musikgeschmack haben, ihn aber als elitär darstellen, und meinen, Leute mit einem anderen, oft besseren Geschmack zu diskrimienieren. Dieser kleine Krieg find meistens zwischen Metal- und Hip-Hop-Hörern statt. Da haben wir z.B. die Sonic Syndicate Fans, die diese Musik für so toll halten und einfach nicht begreifen, dass sie unterste Schublade ist. Müssen dann aber natürlich Hip-Hop mit Niveau flamen, Kollegah, Favorite und Kool Savas z.B.. Genauso gibt es aber die Leute, die Petex Fox oder Fanta 4 hören, und auch meinen, es wäre anspruchsvolle Musik, dann aber natürlich Carcass oder sonstige, gute Metalbands, flamen müssen.



Was bringt diese Leute dazu?


----------



## Kontinuum (23. August 2009)

Über Geschmäcker lässt sich nicht streiten (ich persönlich höre fast alles)... Es gibt keinen "schlechten" Musikgeschmack, sondern nur unterschiedliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lass doch einfach die anderen hören was sie wollen

edit: Ich hab mir grade mal Carcass auf youtube angehört und das wirkt für mich erstmal wie 0815-metal mit den harten Kerlen mit 2meter langen haaren und ner sehr "wohlklingenden anmutenden" stimme. also bei der musik kommt bei mir definitv nichts positives rüber, klingt eher danach als wenn sich die band auskotzt, ich find es viel schöner wenn durch musik wirklich emotionen durchkommen. Und vom musikalischen her ist die band einer der 23823891883192389millionen metal bands, die wie die große menge einfach möglischt viel double base, möglichst viel gitarrengeschreddere einbringt und denkt dadurch "großartige" musik zu machen... Abgesehen davon hören sich bei manchen liedern die intros einfach an wie metallica gecovert, nur schlechter.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. August 2009)

jeder hat halt verschiedene meinungen zu musik  und dann kann es halt mal zu streit kommen


----------



## Death_Master (23. August 2009)

Ich habe einen sehr guten Musikgeschmack und alles andere ist halt schlecht...


----------



## FraSokBUF (23. August 2009)

Hi,
genau: Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich. Wie bei Onlinespielen halt auch bei Musik.
Warum die eine Gruppe dann über die andere herziehen mag, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Ich sag immer: Leben und leben lassen, aber das hat sich nicht wirklich rumgesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
FSB


----------



## riesentrolli (23. August 2009)

Jü2g3n schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich führe mein Anliegen nochmal weiter aus, und wenn der Thread dann nochmal geschlossen wird, habe ich auch den Rest meines guten Glaubens an das Buffedforum verloren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[entfernt]

du hast kein recht zu bewerten was guter und was schlechter musikgeschmack ist.


----------



## Death_Master (23. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> [entfernt]
> 
> du hast kein recht zu bewerten was guter und was schlechter musikgeschmack ist.



Natürlich hat jeder Mensch das Recht zu bewerten, ob etwas gut oder schlecht ist... tse... unglaublich...


----------



## Jü2g3n (23. August 2009)

Natürlich gibts es schlechten Musikgeschmack: Heaven Shall Burn machen schlechte Musik, die technisch unterste Schublade ist. Also ist es ein schlechter Musikgeschmack, wenn man sie mag.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. August 2009)

Jü2g3n schrieb:


> Natürlich gibts es schlechten Musikgeschmack: Heaven Shall Burn machen schlechte Musik, die technisch unterste Schublade ist. Also ist es ein schlechter Musikgeschmack, wenn man sie mag.



wilst du eine diskussion zu dem thema führen oder den leuten deinen musikgeschmack aufzwingen?


----------



## Jü2g3n (23. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> [entfernt]
> 
> du hast kein recht zu bewerten was guter und was schlechter musikgeschmack ist.




Ich bin wohl ein Mensch, der ziemlich wenig musikfaschistisch ist. Immerhin ziehe ich nur über schlechte Musik her und nicht übergute, die ich nur nicht verstehe.


----------



## Noxiel (23. August 2009)

Jü2g3n schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich führe mein Anliegen nochmal weiter aus, und wenn der Thread dann nochmal geschlossen wird, habe ich auch den Rest meines guten Glaubens an das Buffedforum verloren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Womit erst einmal die Frage beantwortet werden muss, wer festlegt was "besserer" Geschmack bei Musik bitte darstellen soll. 
Und auch dieser Thread ist in kürzester Zeit zu, wenn ich meine Vermutung, dass es hier nach wenigen Beiträgen von schlechter Stimmung, Aggression und Beleidigungen wimmelt, bestätigt sehe. Der Eingangsbeitrag hält zumindest dazu an.


----------



## Cørradø (23. August 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Ich habe einen sehr guten Musikgeschmack und alles andere ist halt schlecht...


^^ sehr geil.

Ausserdem ist doch längst WISSENSCHAFTLICH erwiesen:
Heavy Metal macht schlau!
http://www.laut.de/vorlaut/news/2007/03/22/14760/index.htm


----------



## Death_Master (23. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wilst du eine diskussion zu dem thema führen oder den leuten deinen musikgeschmack aufzwingen?



Geht das nicht Hand in Hand miteinander?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. August 2009)

Jü2g3n schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl ein Mensch, der ziemlich wenig musikfaschistisch ist. Immerhin ziehe ich nur über schlechte Musik her und nicht übergute, die ich nur nicht verstehe.



und ab diesem punkt hat sich die diskussuion erübrigt


----------



## Jü2g3n (23. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wilst du eine diskussion zu dem thema führen oder den leuten deinen musikgeschmack aufzwingen?


Eine Diskussion führen, jemand etwas aufzuzwingen, nichts würde mir ferner liegen. Ich habe doch nichts dagegen, wenn jemand schlechte Musik hört, wenn er sie mag, er soll es nur akzepzieren und sie nicht in den Himmel loben


----------



## Ogil (23. August 2009)

Wie kann man "Hip-Hop mit Niveau" und "Kool Savas" in einem Satz unterbringen? Unverstaendlich. Hast Du Dich schonmal gefragt, ob nicht vielleicht Du derjenige bist, welcher unter Geschmacksverirrung leidet?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> ^^ sehr geil.
> 
> Ausserdem ist doch längst WISSENSCHAFTLICH erwiesen:
> Heavy Metal macht schlau!
> http://www.laut.de/vorlaut/news/2007/03/22/14760/index.htm



slipknot und slayer machen intelligent? cool die 10te klasse wird ein spaziergang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jü2g3n (23. August 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Womit erst einmal die Frage beantwortet werden muss, wer festlegt was "besserer" Geschmack bei Musik bitte darstellen soll.
> Und auch dieser Thread ist in kürzester Zeit zu, wenn ich meine Vermutung, dass es hier nach wenigen Beiträgen von schlechter Stimmung, Aggression und Beleidigungen wimmelt, bestätigt sehe. Der Eingangsbeitrag hält zumindest dazu an.




Besserer Geschmack ist, wenn man technisch anspruchsvolle Musik hört. Gute Texte gehören natürlich auch dazu.


----------



## Jü2g3n (23. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wie kann man "Hip-Hop mit Niveau" und "Kool Savas" in einem Satz unterbringen? Unverstaendlich. Hast Du Dich schonmal gefragt, ob nicht vielleicht Du derjenige bist, welcher unter Geschmacksverirrung leidet?



Du scheinst sehr wenig Ahnung zu haben.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9SHrV3KyZ8

Ein Beispiel.


----------



## Death_Master (23. August 2009)

Jü2g3n schrieb:


> Du scheinst sehr wenig Ahnung zu haben.



In diesem Fall schon, Kool Dingens is schlecht...


----------



## Ogil (23. August 2009)

Na - wenigstens ist es bei Dir nicht beim Schein geblieben.

Traurig, dass immer die Verblendeten missionieren wollen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. August 2009)

Jü2g3n schrieb:


> Besserer Geschmack ist, wenn man technisch anspruchsvolle Musik hört. Gute Texte gehören natürlich auch dazu.



du kannst doch gar nicht sagen das irgendeine band texte ohne sinn hat...sowas liegt immer im auge des betrachters z.b. es gibt leute die hören bushido und denken sich woha wie geil super texte und musikalisch 1a und es gibt leute die hören cannibal corpse und denken sich das gleiche aber wenn du jetzt dem cc hörer bushido zeigst wir der das scheiße finden und genauso andersrum...


----------



## Noxiel (23. August 2009)

Jü2g3n schrieb:


> Besserer Geschmack ist, wenn man technisch anspruchsvolle Musik hört. Gute Texte gehören natürlich auch dazu.



Wohl kaum. Das würde bedeuten, Gesang wäre Instrumentalmusik stets qualitativ unterlegen. 

Und über Geschmack lässt sich streiten und da meiner Ansicht nach, und deine Beiträge unterstreichen dies für mich, dieser Thread nur zu musikalischen Kreuzfahrt genutzt werden soll um Fans anderer Musikrichtungen zu denunzieren, schließe ich ab.


----------

